# Why has this site turned into one big ad! Once again sold out for the money!



## Mrbill83 (Jul 10, 2021)

Site has turned into one big ad.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 10, 2021)

Do you think this site has a zero cost to maintain?  If you don’t want to see ads then you could pay $15 to become a member as members don’t see any ads.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2021)

Tell it liked it is. There are costs incurred to run this website. IMHO.


----------



## iowaguy09 (Jul 10, 2021)

RX8 said:


> Do you think this site has a zero cost to maintain?  If you don’t want to see ads then you could pay $15 to become a member as members don’t see any ads.


Here, here!  TUG membership is the best $15 I’ve spent so far this year!


----------



## emeryjre (Jul 10, 2021)

Trying to keep a website/forum server in operation has become expensive.  Maintaining server security alone has become a significant cost.  Trying to do it with just advertising has become a problem as people now use ad blockers and no revenue comes from casual users.  You can have a year of using site without ads for the cost of a burger and beer at your local pub.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 10, 2021)

I agree with everyone who said spend $ 15 and support a great user forum.

FYI - ads are what funds most media sources.
Guttenburg was printing a product to sell in the 1450's


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2021)

Y'know, THAT's a perk of membership I'd overlooked. When I mention it (membership) to new guests, I emphasize the reviews and sightings (that guests don't see), not the NO ADS clean-up that to me it well worth the price of admission. Best $15 timesharing expenditure EVER!

If this tips any guests over to joining, feel free to use my username as a referral. I can use the 6-month extension on my TUG membership too.  

Jim


----------



## presley (Jul 10, 2021)

I've never seen ads, but after reading all these follow up posts I guess that's because I am a member.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 10, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If this tips any guests over to joining, feel free to use my username as a referral. I can use the 6-month extension on my TUG membership too.



That is a good point, Jim. It can be LESS than $15/year. By paying $30 you get three years of member access. It could even be FREE if one writes enough reviews or has referrals.


----------



## silentg (Jul 10, 2021)

That’s why I write reviews! Also it helps to see other reviews for places I may think about going.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 10, 2021)

There are ads,  LOL.  I have been a member for years and didn't realize that there were ads.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2021)

The main purpose of newspapers (when that industry was still viable) was not to inform the public about events & actions.  It was to attract eyeballs to pages that businesses would pay to advertise on.

The true motto of any newspaper is not _All The News That Fits We Print_.  The newspaper's real motto is _All The News That Carries The Advertising_ -- i.e., about 1 page of reading material for every 2 pages of advertisements.

The cost of a magazine or newspaper home delivery subscription mainly just covered distribution.  Ditto the price of copies sold at newsstands.  The cost of editorial content & printing & profits (if any) came from advertising revenue.

It's pretty much the same for radio & TV programming & no doubt something similar for digital content delivered by internet.

Increasingly, idividual customers can follow their own preferences about putting up with the ads on the 1 hand, or on the other hand paying for ad-free access.

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 10, 2021)

I never realized there were ads here because I happily paid my $15 early on. Tremendous value for that $15 btw.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 10, 2021)

presley said:


> I've never seen ads, but after reading all these follow up posts I guess that's because I am a member.


Ads? Honest? I had no idea. Never saw a single ad. As American Express said in the '90s, "membership has its privileges."


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2021)

ads are certainly disabled for members....  although there has been no change to the ad layout format for guests/visitors in many years.  We have no popup or full screen super annoying ads that im aware of!

but yes, we run google ads across all the TUG sites as part of the revenue stream...and is one of the very reasons we have never raised the membership price in nearly 30 years!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2021)

Mrbill83 - In 3 years, you have 7 log-ins, and a grand total of 3 posts. Thank you for your loyal patronage, and constructive criticism.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2021)

I have never noticed any ads on this site.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2021)

If you are a guest, and are logged in as a guest, there are Ads. 
If you are a paid member, and logged in as a member, you don't see them.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 10, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


*Mr.Bill - OHHHHH NOOOOOO!!   Mr Hand says "What ads? I don't see any. - But Sluggo has reminded me I am a MEMBER, and the ads are a special benefit only allowed for NON-members. *


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> If you are a guest, and are logged in as a guest, there are Ads.
> If you are a paid member, and logged in as a member, you don't see them.



Ha, ha. So MrBill83 is complaining about ads because he is too cheap to pay $15 a year! Joke is on him, I guess.

Thanks for pointing out that paying members do not see ads. That was a smart way to set up TUG. If it is not posted already, perhaps mention to guests that if they do not want to see ads, they can become a paying member and support the community directly. Otherwise, they pay with their eyeballs.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow. Tough crowd. 

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 10, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


Mr Bill. You have turned this into one Huge Ad for Tug Membership.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 10, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


What do you do for a living, or did you do? Sell insurance? Do/did you do it for free?


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 10, 2021)

Great site.  Great community.  I'm a member so I never see adds.  Someone always wants everything for free.  I guess they feel entitled to your labor.  Sad really.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2021)

TUG Members -- just log out of the BBS to see what the BBS is like with ads.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2021)

Makai Guy said:


> TUG Members -- just log out of the BBS to see what the BBS is like with ads.


I occasionally sign on 'incognito' to get around a paywalled link I really want to read, and fairly quickly sign back on to the BBS with my member username because of the ads. Whew! *Thanks!* TUG for making the BBS ad-free for members!

Jim


----------



## iDad (Jul 10, 2021)

I'll gladly continue paying $15 AND see ads for the value, education, and entertainment that TUG provides me.


----------



## Tank (Jul 10, 2021)

I personally think you shouldn’t see any of this stuff without membership. 
would make this sight safer


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2021)

Tank said:


> I personally think you shouldn’t see any of this stuff without membership.
> would make this sight safer


Disagree. It would prevent a lot of people from learning about rescission in time to rescind. No need to put this info behind a paywall.

It's over $16 million by now!








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

This sticky will serve as a reference for threads from folks who found TUG in time to rescind their new Timeshare purchase and save thousands by discovering the resale market!  note these are just threads that CONFIRM a member has found TUG in time to rescind new purchase and save money buying...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Guitarmom (Jul 11, 2021)

RX8 asks a good question: "Do you think this site has a zero cost to maintain?" The answer is probably "Yes." Most people assume that since the Internet is usually free to use, it's also free to have a website.

To put it into perspective, I run a small website dedicated to an actor who was a good friend. Between the cost of the site hosting, the cost of buying a domain name (i.e. tugbbs.com), plus various memberships to be able to host video, I spend about $200 a year to maintain the site. I think most people would be shocked to find out that having a web site entails some pretty significant costs.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 11, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> There are ads,  LOL.  I have been a member for years and didn't realize that there were ads.



I didn't realize it either.  I thought it was a good use of my $$ before.   Now I realize it's even better!


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 11, 2021)

Add me to the list of members who did not realize we don't have to see the ads.....very happy about it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 11, 2021)

As we all likely know - occasionally someone on TUG gets "rescinded" by a Mod.


Of course they can still visit TUG and read threads - they just can't sign in and comment ,
AND - they get to see ads.

So if you prefer not to see ads - follow the TUG member guidelines.

[And make life easier for : @DeniseM @Karen G @SueDonJ @Makai Guy @TUGBrian etc.]


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> As we all likely know - occasionally someone on TUG gets "rescinded" by a Mod.
> 
> 
> Of course they can still visit TUG and read threads - they just can't sign in and comment ,
> ...


I think even if you are banned from posting, you still have the "TUG Member" moniker? So you would still see the forums as ad free.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2021)

If you arent able to log in, youd still see ads.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> If you arent able to log in, youd still see ads.


I have never been banned. I thought a ban just prevented one from being able to post. Didn't realize it prevented a user from logging in.


----------



## rrsafety (Jul 12, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Mr Bill. You have turned this into one Huge Ad for Tug Membership.



Mr Bill must be a shill account! Well played....


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 14, 2021)

I paid the $15 the first year and have never had to pay again.  I always have enough review credits to extend my membership!  If I ever run out of review credits I would gladly pay again though.  I have learned so much from TUG- and take many many great vacations I never would have been able to afford if I hadn’t found it!!  Not to mention the $10k wastegate mistake tug saved me from!!


----------



## Patri (Jul 15, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


You opened the eyes of many of us. As members, we didn’t even realize there were ads. You also discovered the variety of personalities of the members. Most kindly offered an explanation, some were rude, some were snarky. Welcome aboard if you choose to join.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2021)

The OP is just a hit-and-runner. They haven't been back since they started this thread nearly a week ago.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 15, 2021)

TANSTAAFL. My money spent here gives me GREAT value received. 

Cheap at twice the price. . .


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 15, 2021)

Maybe the OP is a Garden Troll?


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 15, 2021)

His attitude of entitlement drives me nuts.  To many people today feel like they have a right to other peoples labor and effort at no cost.  I saw a post the other day were the guy subscribed to Audible.com and returned every book after listening to it.  Thereby getting every book for free.  When I told him that only hurts the authors and not Amazon, he could care less.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2021)

there are certainly some interesting sorts Ive encountered over the years.

We even had one member join, sell their timeshare within a few weeks (well, give away)....and then asked for a refund on their membership because they only used 1 of the 12 months and didnt need it anymore!


----------



## klpca (Jul 15, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> I saw a post the other day were the guy subscribed to Audible.com and returned every book after listening to it.  Thereby getting every book for free.  When I told him that only hurts the authors and not Amazon, he could care less.


There's a thing called a public library and that is the exact business model! He should give it a try. A lot less work.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2021)

klpca said:


> There's a thing called a public library and that is the exact business model! He should give it a try. A lot less work.


That same place also has an 'information desk' that will provide personalized information just like Google. And they don't have ads.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 15, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> Add me to the list of members who did not realize we don't have to see the ads.....very happy about it.


+1


----------



## klpca (Jul 15, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> That same place also has an 'information desk' that will provide personalized information just like Google. And they don't have ads.


I use my online public library access for my book club audiobooks which are rarely something that I would ever listen to again. And I can't quite find it in my heart to pull the plug on Audible. I love listening to books in the car.


----------



## callwill (Jul 17, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


Says the freeloader!


----------



## Mulege (Jul 17, 2021)

I gladly pay $15 for my membership. I have saved thousands of dollars over the years. Found out how to buy a TS for $2000  vs $25,000.


----------



## aleksir (Jul 19, 2021)

iowaguy09 said:


> Here, here!  TUG membership is the best $15 I’ve spent so far this year!



For the past decade!


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 19, 2021)

I've been here for so many years that I can't count (I go back every once in a while to see how long). Love this site, love these people, love TUG reviews and I can't imagine not knowing what I have come to know here. $15 a year is a gift. An absolute gift!
Judi


----------



## HenryT (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't see Ads when logged into the TUG BBS but I do see large Ads when viewing "Resorts and Reviews". There is one Ad area which takes up almost 25% of the viewing area at the bottom of the page. If I delete the Ad the space it took up is still there. This is when I am logged on as a TUG member (See below):


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2021)

thanks for the reminder to renew my membership!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


Where is the ad you are referring to ? Got it the OP is a guest and just visiting.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 23, 2021)

HenryT said:


> I don't see Ads when logged into the TUG BBS but I do see large Ads when viewing "Resorts and Reviews". There is one Ad area which takes up almost 25% of the viewing area at the bottom of the page. If I delete the Ad the space it took up is still there. This is when I am logged on as a TUG member (See below):
> 
> View attachment 40223



that is the rating/review site...vs the forums.

it also appears to be googles new auto ad format.  should be able to simply click the little down arrow on the left to hide it.


----------



## HenryT (Sep 24, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> that is the rating/review site...vs the forums.
> 
> it also appears to be googles new auto ad format.  should be able to simply click the little down arrow on the left to hide it.


Thanks Brian. I was able to hide the Ad per your directions.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 24, 2021)

How can a username/ guest with 3 posts know much about what is or has been on TUG?


----------



## controller1 (Sep 24, 2021)

jules54 said:


> How can a username/ guest with 3 posts know much about what is or has been on TUG?



OP stayed at a Holiday Inn Express prior to posting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2021)

controller1 said:


> OP stayed at a Holiday Inn Express prior to posting.


And they have done so since. Haven't been back since that original post way back in July. I suspect it is a troll. Perhaps someone who posts here more regularly under a different name that created a different TUG BBS account and is watching us continue along now into the end of September still talking about it.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> And they have done so since. Haven't been back since that original post way back in July. I suspect it is a troll. Perhaps someone who posts here more regularly under a different name that created a different TUG BBS account and is watching us continue along now into the end of September still talking about it.



But it did remind me to renew my TUG membership, so there’s that.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 29, 2021)

iPhone update needed to log back into TUG again


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 29, 2021)

Has the OP ever been back?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 30, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Has the OP ever been back?


\



Not since the day of the post.


----------



## scoutings (Oct 2, 2021)

Mrbill83 said:


> Site has turned into one big ad.


Are you referring to all the posts in support of another "MrBill"???


DeniseM said:


> Mrbill83 - In 3 years, you have 7 log-ins, and a grand total of 3 posts. Thank you for your loyal patronage, and constructive criticism.


Wait. Just wait. Who is "Mr Bill?" Is he a broker gaming the system?

How do we vet who one another are??? As you note, he is a ghost and rarely posts...except to focus on ads... competition???

Some of us are very transparent. Others? Not so much.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2021)

jules54 said:


> How can a username/ guest with 3 posts know much about what is or has been on TUG?


I had to laugh at this one.  So true.  3 posts?  Timeshare salesperson, maybe?


----------



## scoutings (Oct 2, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had to laugh at this one.  So true.  3 posts?  Timeshare salesperson, maybe?


Is this the real "Mr Bill"??? It feels so true crime...


----------



## scoutings (Oct 2, 2021)

We're trying to share and grow and help one another.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2021)

scoutings said:


> Is this the real "Mr Bill"??? It feels so true crime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this is the real Mr. Bill


----------



## scoutings (Oct 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> No, this is the real Mr. Bill
> View attachment 40562


Right? But TUG can make us savvy so that a $15 expenditure translates into savings that equate to +1K...

I get it's not so serious. But still...it's serious.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2021)

anyone can get savvy on the site without the $15 membership!

we simply hope folks find value in that information and choose to support the site with memberships or renewals!


----------

